# merry christmas



## scotchef38 (Dec 24, 2013)

Christmas is here for us folks downunder.Hope everyone has a great day.
For the northern hemisphere dwellers -have a great day tomorrow.
For all the chefs who are working,enjoy your day and i hope it finishes well.
Cheers.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas KKF.


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas, Y'all!


----------



## JHunter (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you as well sir


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas Son!


----------



## Dardeau (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## franzb69 (Dec 25, 2013)

merry christmas!


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas Son, and everyone else, too


----------



## brianh (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## bkultra (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## cclin (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas, KKF!!


----------



## Dream Burls (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Xmas Son.


----------



## SpikeC (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all of the Christians and happy Festivus to the Restuvus!


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas everybody, I must have been good this year because my Wife hooked it up big time!





[/URL]


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas. My mother still cannot cook.


----------



## Mrmnms (Dec 25, 2013)

Same to you guys way down south


----------



## Lucretia (Dec 25, 2013)

merry christmas!


----------



## brianh (Dec 26, 2013)

Chuckles said:


> Merry Christmas. My mother still cannot cook.



HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Admin (Dec 26, 2013)

I hope you all had a good one!


----------

